# West Branch



## CWE (Apr 22, 2012)

Could anyone give me a water conditions report for west branch lake, I have never been here, just trying to get some lake info before i make the 3.5 hr drive, water level, clarity,etc. any recent pics of the lake would be great. 

Thanks Carl


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

CWE said:


> Could anyone give me a water conditions report for west branch lake, I have never been here, just trying to get some lake info before i make the 3.5 hr drive, water level, clarity,etc. any recent pics of the lake would be great.
> 
> Thanks Carl


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

It was high and muddy sunday. If you go bring hip waders I had to get through knee deep water at the ramp. Campground ramp is closed but the west and east are open. Temps sunday were 48 to 52


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

As of yesterday, 6 inches or less of visibility, water very high.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday. I’m probably going there today for some crappie fishing.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Was there Sunday, as well as being high and muddy, lots of debris floating around out there.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, that looks terrible. Wipe the branch off the list for a week or so---darn.


----------



## CWE (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the reports !!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

We fished from 8 till about 5:30 with pretty calm water Clarity was muddy. They open the damn while we were there so I don't know if that'll help out or not but we spent all day and didn't even get a follower!!!


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

forum,
As stated on a previous post, Camp-ground ramp is CLOSED.... There are no signs posted at camp-ground access road entry... 
Ron


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen it today


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

When I get off work will post conditions

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

matt27wildkid said:


> Has anyone seen it today


Muddy. 6 inch or less visibility


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Tim I was out there Sunday been along time since I seen the branch that angry. Debris everywhere and chocolate soup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Couple days before I'd make a drive out here


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks Like last year with the high water. Was thinking about trying there or Erie in the next few days. Don't know?


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

It’s for sure as high as or higher then last year early summer. West end still look nasty as of hour ago but west end never seems to clear up that much compared to east end. Guessing mostly cause it’s so shallow


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from wb. Water level hasn’t receded yet but they do have the spillway going. 
















I caught a few crappie from shore on the no wake zone after a long walk from the closed Cable Line Rd.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

RS ramp. 










One trailer at RS and two at Gilbert ramp. Both were down fishing the dam face. One boat coming in as I left.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks alot looks like the lake is settling down not so muddy. West end still.pretty muddy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Monte39 thank you for the boot tip. Didn’t help me catch any muskies but I stayed dry!


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Hope it goes down soon...want to chase some toothy critters.


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Was out yesterday. Bring waders if you want to launch!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

WB yesterday.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lewzer, is the gate open to get to the pier? Or did you park and walk to get that picture, gate was closed last week to the beach / marina lots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gates are open to beach, marina and picnic areas between marina and beach. 
4 guys fishing the docks yesterday in the marina. I didn’t fish WB. Drove by on my way home from Berlin. 

Lots of guys fishing Milton spillway. lots of guys at Greenbower and Deercreek spillway too. Nobody at the spots I fished at Berlin.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone reading TT fishing reports.  I’m avoiding those areas and crowds.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone get out today


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Way to many people at the branch. Fishing right on top each other. Was all alone in 30 minutes had people come and fish right in my space. Ignorant! Quess it's time to take the hike to the deep spots far away they wont follow.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Are they docks still under water? Thinking about going tomarrow sometime. Trying to get a game plan might be fishing solo


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

I was able to launch without getting wet today. Still muddy though


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Was out last night 7 to 12. Temps really shot up since last time I was out. West end surface temp in pic. Couldn’t get on fish. West branch is usually my go to especially for crappie but between water warming up much earlier and lake being mud pit it’s been tough for me this year. None of the usual go to spots producing yet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Docks still underwater yesterday. The campground road is closed. Spillway going good but it appears they are releasing as fast as it is coming in. Water hasn’t really receded.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Also, the bathrooms are all locked up, just something to consider


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

anyone thinking tomorrow will be good with the warmup


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Should b a warm day and with a few coming days of rain, Monday will b the best. Calling for falling temps end of week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

With the spike in water temps , the musky are spawning now . There will still be a few being caught but the fishing will be bad for at least a few weeks until the first fish are done .


----------



## Mike76 (May 18, 2017)

Any updates on the ramps? Are they still flooded out?


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Not flooded


----------



## Mike76 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

